# Looking for a long-term m/m rp [nsfw]



## TeaNmilk (Nov 22, 2017)

G’day!

I’m looking for a long-term rp partner to do an ongoing story. If we feel like we’ve hit an end with the story, we can of course stop and do something else. I gennerally write semi-lit or one decent paragraph.

I do have a few ideas for plots but I like to hear people’s input. Gennerally my partner and I plot our settings main driving point together. Story wise I usually just jump in and see where things take us.

Generally, I like more realistic and modern settings. Fantasy and sci-fi are also cool. I like to write a little more light-hearted stuff  but I don’t shy away from dark topics if they come up.

My preferred place of rping is google.docs but I recently remembered that I have a discord as well. My discord name is CrumpetsNjelly.

Recently I’ve been craving awkward Highschool stories and romance because secretly so Dutch, I am literally cheese.


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm curious, what do you have in mind?


----------



## TeaNmilk (Nov 27, 2017)

I’ve got a fox character that I really want to use. I was thinking that maybe he had recently gained some popularity either due to an accident or he took credit for something he didn’t do. But he tries to use his new found popularity to get closer to one of the popular guys that he’s been crushing hard on. So he has to kind of fake it till he makes it. It’s just spitballing tho, and sorry for the late response!


----------



## Komi (Nov 28, 2017)

I like it. It’s sounds like a fresh story.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Nov 29, 2017)

TeaNmilk said:


> G’day!
> 
> I’m looking for a long-term rp partner to do an ongoing story. If we feel like we’ve hit an end with the story, we can of course stop and do something else. I gennerally write semi-lit or one decent paragraph.
> 
> ...


i have a discord NightWolf1985 #1768 i rp woth yoi. I also have an rp started too.


----------



## CandyStarsTasteSweet (Dec 6, 2017)

CandyStarsTasteSweet #8953


----------

